# SA 6/4 Loving the south coast



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Fantastic morning on the south of KI today.Headed out into thick fog knowing a perfect sunny day was coming .Only fished for an hour and ended up with some great fish including a big snapper ,a big nannygai and a big whiting.Just a big morning all round.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a ripper Nani and a good entry into the SOOS comp.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

kanganoe said:


> Just a big morning all round.


I am (big) jealous.

Brilliant as always !

Steve


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Some fine dining there - well done


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

well done 
do you ever have a bad day


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

eagle4031 said:


> well done
> do you ever have a bad day


I remember a report where he capsized in winter but still came home with a bunch of big salmon.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A superb feed there and it looks like the 1st SA entry into the SOO snapper comp. a great morning out.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics of some very nice fish there, that whiting looks nice and plump!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

That water looks very inviting, shame I have no annual leave left  Work gets in the way sooo often. Well done Russell.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome.

Great fish.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant Russell - combination of lures and bait - or just bait caught ? How do you rate the Nanny on the plate compared to the snapper ?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Fantastic looking fish. Well done!


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

A nanny beats a snapper hands(fins) down IMHO!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done on getting us croweaters in the SOO snapper comp.
A few us gave it a good crack in the metro waters on Saturday, but no pay off!
Hopefully it was just the dodge tide and not a sign of things to come.
Keep up the good work Russell and if you could coax a few of your Pinkies northwards we will be waiting for em.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a pretty nice catch an the water looks great. Another good day.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

solatree said:


> Brilliant Russell - combination of lures and bait - or just bait caught ? How do you rate the Nanny on the plate compared to the snapper ?


Must try the big gulps in the deep water.Cant beat a hunk of squid though.I like all fish except strongies and drummer.The kids like sausages but you cannot beat freah snaps.Seems to have gone a bit quiet for the metro snapper but there should be some great weather to target some big snapper over the next month or two.We are still getting some on the north coast so maybe you need a good SW blow to liven things up.


----------

